# Hilton card with TT Owners club pack



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I keep meaning to ask about this.

I joined the owner club a few weeks ago and in the pack along with the stickers etc there was a Hilton Honors card in with it with somebody else's name on it.

Was this put in by mistake? Anyone else had one?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would think it was put in in error could be Andrews he sends the membership packs out I will ring him and see if it is


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Assuming his surname Abrahams then it certainly is Andrews


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just checked and Andrew said could you please send it back to the club PO box address


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well now we all want a freebie in our packs come renewal lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oops I think a desk tidy up is in order lol if you could return it that would be great thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll pop it in the post just as soon as I've finished spending all the points 

Edit: Can't find the address. Could you let me know it please.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I ll pm you when I finish work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

carpet3 said:


> I'll pop it in the post just as soon as I've finished spending all the points
> 
> Edit: Can't find the address. Could you let me know it please.


 :lol: Send it to St.James's Park it will find its way home :wink:


----------

